# Venezuelan Tug LENORE.



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hello everyone.

just been on shipspotting.com and came across a picture of a former Venezuelan tug Called LENORE, it has on the hull AJZL 6953 and the name RIO GUN?ARE, a member of the site suggests its a Venezuelan tug, i have done some searching on Equasis, and ABS register but nothing.

i wonder if anyone may know any more info on her.

im thinking of asking any former or current venezuelan tug workers.

the link to the picture: http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2010508

i have included a picture of the LENORE as well.

Tony.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Gathering a bit of info on the shipspotting page linked by Tony.


----------



## cacique (Mar 26, 2005)

Tony,

"RIO GUANARE" was originally purchased by the Creole Petroleum Company for use on Lake Maracaibo. Creole became Petroleos de Venezuela and, in approximately 1970 the tug was sold to a local company, Sermarca, for continued operation on Lake Maracaibo until shje was finally sold in approximately 1995 for continued trading in Caribbean or West Africa.

"Rio Guanare" has 2 x Caterpillar 398 Main Engines and 2 x Detroit Diesel Auxiliaries.

The Official Number AJZL 6953 indicates she was registered in Maracaibo (AJZL), I will send someone to the Port Captains office to look out the exact detail and dates on her. the register number is four digits and presently they are six digits.

Have some people who sailed in her, but their memories are even more deteriorated tan the condition of the tug in the photo.

Kind Regards,

Cacique

aka David Wilson.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello cacique/DW
This is where I found reference to AJZL-6953 as SAN LORENZO/YVID8 with Tidewater Marine Service CA, Maracaibo in 1967
http://preview.tinyurl.com/lavvz3g (slow loading!)


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

very good job boys.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Any joy from the Port Captain's office, Cacique?


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

you seem to know a lot about vessels David, were you or are you still on a ship?
what sort of databases do you use, i tend to use equasis, as henk de winde and sioni haver seem to mention that site a lot, i have also found that ABS can give quite a bit of detail compared to LR site.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Tony. No, always an armchair (or office chair) sailor.
Yes, Equasis, but fortunately at present able to use Seaweb (IHS-Fairplay) which is where most of Equasis comes from anyway, but is much more comprehensive; also other online class and national registers as well as ABS & LR - BV, GL are good. And, for most of the knotty problems, good old google - not forgetting to use foreign languages where that is relevant. And revisiting previous sources - sometimes they get better (or they disappear). It's all in the thrill of the hunt! Nothing magic.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hi davidships,
so you use all types of sources, google can be quite useful.
i might have a look at seaweb.

so is IHS-Fairplay the main source of any marine related information


----------

